# The weed is winning



## Setxm

Hi y'all,

I'd appreciate help with identifying what weed this is which has overtaken probably 80% of my St. Augustine lawn.
I'm located near Houston, TX.





Thanks!


----------



## Spammage

@Setxm looks like globe sedge.


----------



## Setxm

Thanks for the information. I'll hit it with some Halosulfuron-methyl again and see what happens.


----------

